# DVC - rent from a guest??



## Aussiedog (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Disney brain trust - 

I have no, nada, zero experience with the DVC chain and here is my question.

A person who rented from a DVC owner cannot use her time and wants to rent it to me.  Can she rent it to me if she is not the owner?  Can she change the reservation to my name?  Seems too loosey-goosey to me.

But if the answer is yes, can I, as the renter of a renter, add a dining plan or ticket plan? 

Thanks in advance for any help.

Ann


----------



## littlestar (Nov 10, 2009)

If it's a DVC point reservation, only the owner or an associate owner can make make changes to a DVC point reservation. Disney Vacation Club's member services department won't let you make any changes unless you're the member or associate member. When I call to make changes, besides giving my membership number they also ask for Social Security info, too.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 10, 2009)

littlestar said:


> If it's a DVC point reservation, only the owner or an associate owner can make make changes to a DVC point reservation. Disney Vacation Club's member services department won't let you make any changes unless you're the member or associate member. When I call to make changes, besides giving my membership number they also ask for Social Security info, too.



I've never been asked for my SS #. I do have to give them home address and phone number. And I've changed reservations(drop a day or add a day) and just give them the usual info. 

To the OP, that whole thing doesn't sound very Kosher to me.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 10, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I've never been asked for my SS #. I do have to give them home address and phone number. And I've changed reservations(drop a day or add a day) and just give them the usual info.
> 
> To the OP, that whole thing doesn't sound very Kosher to me.



They always ask me for the last four digits of my Soc every single time I call, even after I give them the membership number, name, address, and phone number.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 10, 2009)

littlestar said:


> They always ask me for the last four digits of my Soc every single time I call, even after I give them the membership number, name, address, and phone number.



Never have asked me for the last 4 digits. Don't you love how policies are not evenly enforced.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 10, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Never have asked me for the last 4 digits. Don't you love how policies are not evenly enforced.



(Laughter). No kidding. I've got our two daughters and a son-in-law listed as associate members on the account so I don't know if that makes a difference or not. Of course, me and the hubby are listed as primary.

To the original poster, I'd be afraid of this - it doesn't sound right to me unless this guest can put you in touch with the owner of the DVC points.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 10, 2009)

littlestar said:


> (Laughter). No kidding. I've got our two daughters and a son-in-law listed as associate members on the account so I don't know if that makes a difference or not. Of course, me and the hubby are listed as primary.
> 
> To the original poster, I'd be afraid of this - it doesn't sound right to me unless this guest can put you in touch with the owner of the DVC points.



That's probably it, so they can tell if you are one of the listed members. Do they ask your daughters when they call in ?


----------



## littlestar (Nov 10, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> That's probably it, so they can tell if you are one of the listed members. Do they ask your daughters when they call in ?



They always ask "mom" to call. Imagine that.    It's nice having them listed as associates since DVC can easily pull up their address info. 

To the OP, the owner of the DVC points would need to be the one to set up your Dining plan for you and it has to be done in advance. Everybody listed on the reservation would have to be on the dining plan and it has to be for the entire length of the stay. As far as tickets, you can buy your tickets at the resort.


----------



## Aussiedog (Nov 10, 2009)

*Thank you all!*

Just the info I need.  I will proceed with caution.  

One more question - can you add the dining plan after you make the reservation but before you arrive?  I called Disney (not the DVC number) and she said that the reservation would have to be redone, whatever that means.

Ann


----------



## Seth Nock (Nov 10, 2009)

They ask the owner for the last 4 digits of the Social Security #.  They ask for associate owners for address and phone # only.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 10, 2009)

littlestar said:


> They always ask me for the last four digits of my Soc every single time I call, even after I give them the membership number, name, address, and phone number.



Me too! Every single time!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 10, 2009)

Aussiedog said:


> Hi Disney brain trust -
> 
> I have no, nada, zero experience with the DVC chain and here is my question.
> 
> ...



I would not rent it from the renter since she is not the owner and has no real control over the reservation. Get in touch with the owner and rent it from her. The owner can call and change the reservation into your name and add the dining plan. Be aware even if you are renting from the owner, and your name is on the reservation, the reservation still belongs to the owner.


----------



## Aussiedog (Nov 10, 2009)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Be aware even if you are renting from the owner, and your name is on the reservation, the reservation still belongs to the owner.



You are absolutely right, thanks.

Ann


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 11, 2009)

Seth Nock said:


> They ask the owner for the last 4 digits of the Social Security #.  They ask for associate owners for address and phone # only.



Seth, I've been an owner for 4 yrs and never once has MS asked me for the last 4 digits of my SS#.


----------



## WINSLOW (Nov 11, 2009)

Its only been 2 years for us, but I have never been asked for the SS# either, not even the 1st time calling in, only address & phone.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 27, 2009)

they either ask for address, city, state and zipcode - or - last 4 digits of SS#

if you have not been asked for your SS# - the computer (or MS) is not recognizing you.

like your name might be James - but you identity yourself as Jim - I know same name right - to their computer it is not.


the only time that anyone not a DVC member can change their reservation is if she got it thru RCI - she can charge you for the name change - but according to RCI rules not sure she can charge you more.

RCI has very stiff rules against their members renting their exchanges.

she can have her exchanges cancelled and not be allowed to exchange for a year.

that is one reason why they have insurance (which they love to sell to you)

now some people claim that all the costs with that exchange can be charged to a renter - so the exchange fee + maintence costs + changing it to your name.


----------



## Aussiedog (Nov 27, 2009)

I was able to contact the DVC owner and deal directly with her so no intermediary involved after all.    Yeah!!

Ann


----------

